# Dragon Ogres as Mournfang Cavalry



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

while i was tinkering around with my orge list.I thought i could use Dragon Ogres as mournfang cavalry. which i think it is cool idea but what do you people think?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds great to me, scaling seems good and isn't a stretch themewise. Go for it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I can see no downsides.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Is that just because you don't want to invest the cash in Mournfangs and want some stand-ins? If so, then sure go for it. I once used an old dwarf flamecannon as a thunderfire cannon with a techmarine in 40K...so I see no problems with stand-ins. However, if money is no option I would recommend the official Mournfang over Dragon Ogres, but that could be just because they are amongst my favorite miniatures. Some fo the most impressive cavalry in the game in my opinion.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

gridge said:


> Is that just because you don't want to invest the cash in Mournfangs and want some stand-ins? If so, then sure go for it. I once used an old dwarf flamecannon as a thunderfire cannon with a techmarine in 40K...so I see no problems with stand-ins. However, if money is no option I would recommend the official Mournfang over Dragon Ogres, but that could be just because they are amongst my favorite miniatures. Some fo the most impressive cavalry in the game in my opinion.


To be honest I don't like the mournfang miniatures and I'm doing a WoC army anyway so I thought two birds with one stone and it would save some money as well.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

go for it mate! sounds like a nice idea.

though if you really want to sell it to me come up with a fluff explanation to explain why and how dragon ogres and normal ogres are worken together


----------

